
MeCam Is a $50 Camera-Equipped Autonomous Nano Quadrotor, Supposedly - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/mecam-is-a-50-cameraequipped-autonomous-nano-quadrotor-supposedly#.UQa1_xmBtgQ.hackernews
======
Vinnix
As much as this sounds like a good idea this seems premature. Not enough
information on any of AI's products keeps me in question...

